# WHO LETS THEIR GIRLFRIEND DRIVE THEIR TT ?????



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

anyone do this???

my girlfriend is dying to get her hands on my baby, even tho i love her to bits ( the girlfriend i mean :wink: ) i am not sure i want her in the drivers seat

she has been on at me since new year, as i said for new years eve i would let her, but quickly followed that up by sayin i was drunk wen i said it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyone with me on this ???


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah i let her drive the TT but as for my baby's  no fooking chance :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wadesports (Apr 9, 2007)

LOL i let mine drive it today, i was sat in the passenger seat bricking myself as her risky rover has had more knocks on it than a hookers bedroom door!

She managed to park it well 8ft from the curb,... thank god for saving my lovely wheels!


----------



## ASTUTE32 (Dec 15, 2006)

I do and to be honest she is the only girlfriend I have had that I would trust to do it. The others no way :!:

However I am still not 100% relaxed just in case she scratches scrapes it etc and she knows this. Luckily she is not one for wanting to drive it too often.....phew. The car is mint condition and do not want to have imperfections on the car .....sad I know

Upside is when I drink too much she drives me home 

Dave


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nahh......let her in the front seat!!

maybe next year give her the key :lol:


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

you know it makes sense not to :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

the thing that worries me is that she still insists on wearign a crash helmet when she drives   

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

my girlfriends scarred to drive my TT as shes worried she'll scuff the leather, or park it sumwere and sumone ding it etc lol


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

As long as she dont crash holding on to another type of helmet lol


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

rob40 said:


> As long as she dont crash holding on to another type of helmet lol


well she does have a habit of grabbing the wrong shaft when changing gear in her own car :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What's the reason for not letting her drive it? :roll: If she is a competent driver why not?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Dotti said:


> What's the reason for not letting her drive it? :roll: If she is a competent driver why not?


Are the competent?, thats what they said to the captain of the titanic


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Dotti said:


> What's the reason for not letting her drive it? :roll: If she is a competent driver why not?


she is competent, just not as competent drving my tt :wink:


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Told my wife she is most welcome to drive the QS. She hasn't taken me up on the offer though.

Did you know that if you have your wife on the insurance as a named driver the premium goes down (that's the premium... not the wife  )

Cheers

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

After 4 years of my wife very rarely driving my LHD TT (the one main exception being Castle Combe Track), now I have a RHD TT she can drive back from the pub. She drove the QS for about 20 miles today but rarely put her foot down.

I struggled to prise the keys back from he though......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Let her have a go and have a few mins fun in it! Go on she will love slamming her foot down on your accelator I'm sure


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

i just about let passengers in the seat hehehehhehe

if i take chix on a date i tell em to be carefull getiin in lol
:lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

chrishTT said:


> i just about let her sit in the passenger seat hehehehhehe
> 
> nah lucky for me she cant drive
> 
> but shes been thinking of sticking some L plates on and learning no !!!!!!chance


i make my girlfriend sit naked in the passengers seat, making sure no sharp bits scuff my leather


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I let the Mrs drive the TT (and now the S4)....in fact I decided to put the cars in her name :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Have to admit I get a bit nervous when I let my hubby drive MY TTC and he is a fantastic drive  . If I am ever a passenger in it with him driving I get migraines from the tension and worry of him driving it  ... and that's with me in it keeping a close eye on him :wink:


----------



## v6 TTU (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes now and then to this although she thinks she the dogs when in it. 










She also asked for a go around the block on this - She says i have been on a mini moto..










I say NO *UCKIN CHANCE !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Let her stick with the TT. Less likely to kill herself in it compared to that monster


----------



## v6 TTU (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Let her stick with the TT. Less likely to kill herself in it compared to that monster


As much as i love her i have to draw the line :lol: :lol:

Unless she has an excellent life insurance policy !


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

Fook & Off come to mind ! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] no one gets to drive my car :-*


----------



## v6 TTU (Apr 24, 2006)

007TT said:


> Fook & Off come to mind ! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] no one gets to drive my car :-*


My mrs makes me laugh takes the TT out and makes out it just a car ! Dangle the keys in front of her and they gone in nano seconds.... Not bad for just a car :lol: Of coarse there is always a price to pay for having the pleasure of driving it....


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Have to admit I get a bit nervous when I let my hubby drive MY TTC and he is a fantastic drive  . If I am ever a passenger in it with him driving I get migraines from the tension and worry of him driving it  ... and that's with me in it keeping a close eye on him :wink:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

ye my missus is to get naked before getting in lol

no sharp edges (no heels)lol and il put the heated seat on 4 her lol

no im not that bad


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

My name is on all the docs for insurance purposes - so hubby has no choice in letting me drive it!


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

my g/f drives all the time....drives me up the fookin wall


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I let Gemma drive my car i really put her through the 3rd degree though about where to park it and how shes gotta make sure its locked and dont park too close to other cars, dont drive with tunnel vision, dont drive near kerbs, take wide corners, check mirrors...

anyway... the cars booked in for the drivers side alloy to be refurbed next week... thanks Gemz


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> I let Gemma drive my car i really put her through the 3rd degree though about where to park it and how shes gotta make sure its locked and dont park too close to other cars, dont drive with tunnel vision, dont drive near kerbs, take wide corners, check mirrors...
> 
> anyway... the cars booked in for the drivers side alloy to be refurbed next week... thanks Gemz


 :lol: that'll teach you...


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

well i give sam ALL the reasons why i dont want her driving it, mainly kerbing it due to her parking traits, but just the other day i kerbed my wheel myself, so she had a good ol laugh AT that


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ... practice what you preach guys  :wink: . Hope you treat your girlies like the way you treat your cars!  :twisted:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> LOL ... practice what you preach guys  :wink: . Hope you treat your girlies like the way you treat your cars!  :twisted:


[smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Dotti said:


> LOL ... practice what you preach guys  :wink: . Hope you treat your girlies like the way you treat your cars!  :twisted:


i think my girlfriend would say i do, i enjoy the rides in both, love getting my hands all over both, only difference is my girlfriend dont need any mods :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

luciferlee said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > LOL ... practice what you preach guys  :wink: . Hope you treat your girlies like the way you treat your cars!  :twisted:
> ...


 :lol: Give it time and she will need plenty..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

luciferlee said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > LOL ... practice what you preach guys  :wink: . Hope you treat your girlies like the way you treat your cars!  :twisted:
> ...


Just a good spank and she goes faster!    :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Dotti said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


she goes faster than my remap :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Dotti said:


> LOL ... practice what you preach guys  :wink: . Hope you treat your girlies like the way you treat your cars!  :twisted:


Yup she gets waxed just as much


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

well why not, it's only a bloody car for Christ sake

Claire picked my TT up for me the day it was ready as I had a football match


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

The girlfriend no, the wife yes :lol:


----------



## vatis (Apr 8, 2006)

LAST TIME I LET HER ....Thank God i was a ranger at the army :lol: :lol: 









Just kidding ....

Yeah sure why not ?
Now our baby is triptronic and is more easy for her to drive it .
But my wife is a rally driver so how can i put the speed limit on again ? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

She's got more chance of flying round the Moon in a Dustbin


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

well don't know about the girl friend, but the wife :? today i have gone to work in her car ( Fiat Multipla ) so i can collect some wheels for a car boot sale next weekend, she has never driven my TT UNTIL TODAY [smiley=help.gif] so i am waiting for a phone call, she has instructions not to go anywhere near a curb, only use the car in an emergency, going by the Multipla where she tell me all the dings, scratches, curbed wheels, were due to " other people" i am keeping every thing crossed till i get home :?


----------



## vatis (Apr 8, 2006)

boss429 said:


> well don't know about the girl friend, but the wife :? today i have gone to work in her car ( Fiat Multipla ) so i can collect some wheels for a car boot sale next weekend, she has never driven my TT UNTIL TODAY [smiley=help.gif] so i am waiting for a phone call, she has instructions not to go anywhere near a curb, only use the car in an emergency, going by the Multipla where she tell me all the dings, scratches, curbed wheels, were due to " other people" i am keeping every thing crossed till i get home :?


Good luck mate!

LOL

Cheers


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Well I did get it for her, not for me.

So she lets me drive it when I ask and when she borrows my lump (when she needs more than 3 days worth of shopping).
I much prefer her to drive when we go out so I can have a couple of drinks.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont have a girlfriend or a wife, lucky me hey, so only I get the joy of driving my TT..


----------



## Hintzy (May 31, 2006)

My wife is reluctant to drive the TT, but if I'm not capable after a dinner out, she under sufferance does - but I forgot to ask her to remove the rings off her fingers the other night and my Raffi knob now has scars - Physsed off!
Not sure how to restore it, thoughts are to set it up in a lathe on a threaded dolly and give it a light emery paper going over.
Anybody now the thread size?


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

1. My girlfriend is French
2. Have you seen how the French park? 
3. How many French cars do you see without dents and scrapes?

So that's a 'No' then :roll:


----------



## toll (Feb 23, 2007)

I just tell mine I could not get her insured on it :lol:


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

I let my girlfriend drive my car, she has a 911 so I trust her with my TT.

Only incident I can complain about was when she was doing about 130 on a motorway in France, there was a large section of exhaust pipe in the middle of the road, way up ahead of us. I asked her calmly not to hit it, which she then did about 10 seconds later, completley trashing one of my wheels. We ended up driving home (400 miles) on the spare finally arriving home at about 06:00 rather than the 17:00 of the previous day that I had planned.

My only response to her doing this was to ask why she had done that (in a calm voice). To which she replied by bursting into tears and being a general misery guts for the rest of the journey 

I have booked her on an advanced driving course since then and I still let her drive the TT when I am incapable 

She won't let me drive her 911 tho..... :evil: :roll:


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

I won't let mine anywhere near the driver seat, unless she was cleaning the inside of the car for me which isn't going to happen, I have to tell her not to slam the driver side door so hard as well!

The only person I have let drive the car is my dad, he was only in it for 15 minutes, which was a white knuckle ride (not because he went fast) but because I was scared of him kerbing the alloys on every corner, and he had a habit of dropping to 3rd gear too soon and nailing the revs


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd Let my girlfriend drive mine but not my wife


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

My Mrs always wanted to drive my TT and quite often did, But she point blank refuses to drive the Scoob


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

i had no choice at the weekend, dropped partners car off for new exhaust, full car, out for the day....and i couldnt fit in the drivers seat!! im 6 3" and had my son in his child seat behind me...

had to let her drive as we had planned to go out for the day!!

to be fair she was kool although she kept changing gear about 3k revs told her to give it some revs for gods sake!!

but i agree no way on her own....


----------



## Nike1972 (Jan 31, 2006)

My girlfriend has a TT and so does her best mate. We're all good friends :roll:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Jeeez its only a TT. If it were something exotic then I'd understand the "nobody drives it" thing. As it stands I let most of my friends that I trust have a little drive if they ask.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> Jeeez its only a TT. If it were something exotic then I'd understand the "nobody drives it" thing. As it stands I let most of my friends that I trust have a little drive if they ask.


if its ONLY a tt, then why have you spent money on it ??

i spend money on mine cos to me its MORE than just a TT, i will safely assume that the majority on here sees their TT as MORE than JUST !!!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

What I meant was...It's only a bit of metal at the end of the day.


----------



## l3ttx (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeh only a piece of metal with a dent in it at the end of day with the wife driving.

Don't do it mines going to the body shop next week for new bumper and grill. :evil: [/quote]


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

DeanTT said:


> What I meant was...It's only a bit of metal at the end of the day.


i still say that the majority will disagree !!

theres not many froums based on " bits of metal" especially ones with so much input


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Many years ago I offered my then girlfriend a drive of my car at the time a BMW of some sort I cant remember she asked me what I would do if she crashed it I told her 15 to life :lol: :lol:
As for my TT and Golf 19in wheels 35 series tyres and women do not mix well


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

I let my wife drive mine occasionally, she says she won't drive it at all when the new wheels go on (sounds reasonable to me !)
As for the girlfriend, well that would be telling ..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mr L


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Many years ago I offered my then girlfriend a drive of my car at the time a BMW of some sort I cant remember she asked me what I would do if she crashed it I told her 15 to life :lol: :lol:
> As for my TT and Golf 19in wheels 35 series tyres and women do not mix well


yep, i can totally agree with that Yellow :lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Many years ago I offered my then girlfriend a drive of my car at the time a BMW of some sort I cant remember she asked me what I would do if she crashed it I told her 15 to life :lol: :lol:
> As for my TT and Golf 19in wheels 35 series tyres and women do not mix well


yep, i can totally agree with that Yellow :lol:


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

I left my last car with my girlfriend when I went offshore for a trip. She managed to kerb two 1 day old alloys just after dropping me off at the airport...

I have her on the insurance, but usage will be limited!! :?


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

The other half has driven it a few times so far. Getting my bike out of hibernation this weekend so she'll probably end up driving it more than me from now on.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> As for my TT and Golf 19in wheels 35 series tyres and women do not mix well


Wife has never driven the TT, she's too scared of the consequences if their was any damage even though she is insured to drive it....  
She has 19" BBS CH's on her Golf and has never damaged one, had BBS splits on her Golf G60 and again not a mark on them.
It's taken a while, but she now realises the reason why mirrors are fitted to a car! She pulls up to the drive, drops the passenger mirror down and reverses into the space, stays 2" from the kerb the whole way in! :wink:


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

I have no problem letting my missus drive mine, she'd probably safer than me anyway!

I just keep her informed of things to watch out for when I fit any new mods, e.g. Blueflame exhaust hangs down lower than stock exhaust, so be careful when reverse parking into a space with a kerb etc.

The only annoying thing is having to adjust the seat and mirrors back each time, I really wish the TT had electric seats and memory settings for those and the mirrors like in an X5 I drove once.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

In my other post on this thread, I forgot to mention my hubby managed to reverse into a concrete post with his reversing sencors bleeping loud at him! :roll: God knows what his mind was on at the time when they were bleeping at him as he was still reversing backwards .... TOWARDS A CONCRETE PILLAR  ! He caused over Â£3k worth of damage to his car! As you can imagine the reason why I am so reluctant to let him drive my beloved TT  :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

oooops, now thats a definate good reason not to let him behind the wheel of yr baby


----------



## Warren D (Jan 23, 2006)

As it "our" TT i have no choice but to let her, well it is her name on the log book aswel!

But since the new year i have had to restrict her use as over the xmas & new year period she damaged it twice in just over a week :x

First time she was reversing and didn't notice a car with a cycle rack on the back and scraped the rear passenger side and wheel :!:

Then a week later, whilst reversing again, she didn't notice the car that had just driven across the back of us was towing a trailer and has put a gouge in the rear passenger side bumper :!:

Prior to this she gouged the brand new alloys i fitted a few weeks prior :!:

Her excuse is that she is only short and can't see when reversing, BLESS HER


----------



## Amitsta (Mar 26, 2007)

my girlfriend doesnt wanna drive my beloved tt, cause she doesnt wanna damage it.

8)


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

After you read what happened to a friend of mine about 15 years ago, you may find it safer to let the girlfriend drive than be a passenger...

Steve had just collected his brand new Golf GTi and decided to show it off giving his (also new very blonde and slightly orange) girlfriend Tracy and 3 other mates a lift to the pub. I was leading the way in my trusty Peugeot 205 GTi and the journey was a little spirited. As we reached a junction to the main road we were turning right, I took a sneaky gap out in front of a maroon Ford Escort and started to blast away.

To my amazement Steve also pulled out, I though at the time there is no way he even looked to see if the junction was clear. Luckily the Escort driver was awake and the impact speed ws probably only about 20 mph into the front wing! One totalled Golf GTi but everyone was ok so nothing other than pride hurt. As per the mastercard advert the conversation in the car as they approached the junction was priceless...

Steve 'He's going to go, check left for me'
Tracy 'Clear left'

Sound of acceleration follwed by a very loud crunch...

Steve 'What did you say that for!'
Tracy 'Well all your friends say it...'

Ooops, the relationship didn't last long after that and Steve got an MR2 as replacement which met a similar fate at the 'hand' of his latest girlfriend, but that's another story...

The moral of the story is let her drive and then you can check if the road is clear!

As for me sure the girlfriend can drive the TT on road and track! The money spent on putting her through several road and track driving courses has been worth every penny - no nagging now she understands how to drive quickly and safely herself, a very useful co-driver.


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

my mrs drove into the garage peir the other week, just had a front end respray......
... however two years ago she did reverse over the bumber of the beetle and onto the rare 'W' deck lid!! if thats not bad enough just got the bug back from the body shop after 3 months wait for refinish and paint 8 hours before she did it!


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

I remember being on the phone renewing my insurance and shouting to my girlfriend "you're on the policy" then having a sickly "what did you do that for ?" feeling.....luckily she's not mentioned anything since - i figure if i can keep quiet, say nothing and hide the documents.... :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Don't have a problem at all. I have to keep persuading Jackie to actually take it out.


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

I personally dont see what the big deal is about letting the wife drive, i've even told her to push the car to the limits so she can see what it can actually do. However you look at it it's a piece of aluminium,steel etc that will eventually end up being scrapped and being recycled.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

NO CHANCE!!!!! LOVE MY TT TOOOOOO MUCH....... SHES MINE ALL MINE MWAAA MWAA HAHAHA


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> NO CHANCE!!!!! LOVE MY TT TOOOOOO MUCH....... SHES MINE ALL MINE MWAAA MWAA HAHAHA


my thoughts exactly :wink:

looks like you lot have made my choice easy


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

We both own the TT (although she says its mine as i cant leave anything standard and have modded it) 
She sold her Ka as part payment for it and it is in her name although she only drives it to Sainsburys once a week and never drives when we go out as i drive everywhere lucky me ehhh 

She did comment on tinting the windows though as she gets embarased driving it :lol: :lol: :lol:

D


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was going to say that I do ,but my wife reads the forum so I'm not saying anything :roll:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

M9fdb said:


> she only drives it to Sainsburys once a week


    Shopping carpark!!!  TT's never been in a carpark and never will, I couldn't concentrate on anything other than worrying about whether someone had parked beside it.....
If I came back and noticed a mark in the paint or worse a ding on a panel, that would be it...... that would be like someone knocking down your child....


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Silversea said:


> M9fdb said:
> 
> 
> > she only drives it to Sainsburys once a week
> ...


I know what your saying but i used to be in the car paint game and have no worries getting things like that sorted out - although i wouldnt be happy if it got dinged !!!

Saying that i noticed ia very very shallow dent on it the other day and just massged it out of the panel and you would never know now :wink:

D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yep my TT does the sainsburys run with school run and is the run about of the this household!


----------



## ooloocat (Mar 16, 2007)

I let my hubby drive occasionally :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

ooloocat said:


> I let my hubby drive occasionally :wink:


This has to be THE best, coolest post from a first timer. I felt her finger prod right between my ribs. :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The TT was my wifes daily commute for nearly 2 years, I think she treated it better than I do :lol: Only 1 small incident in 2 years aint bad going.

Shes got a company golf tdi so the TT is more of "toy" now


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> ooloocat said:
> 
> 
> > I let my hubby drive occasionally :wink:
> ...


Agreed :!:


----------

